

Suggestions for generating charts on LAMP - mindstab

I'm deploying a website on a LAMP stack and I need to generate a reasonable amount of graphs and pie charts etc with labels et all.  What would you suggest I use?
======
fragmede
Depending on the complexity of the charts, Google Chart Tools may work for
you: <http://code.google.com/apis/charttools/>

~~~
mindstab
I've seen that, how ever I probably should have mentioned some of the charts
will contain confidential financial information making that solution
impractical, possible illegal.

